

Show HN: Graphing tool to figure out which EC2 configuration is cheapest for you - rradu
http://whichinstance.com/

======
DoubleCluster
Certainly interesting. It looks like a 1 year medium is a good bet if you're
unsure how long you'll need the instance but it's probably more than 6 months.

